

Hyper-Realistic CGI Is Killing Photographers, Thrilling Product Designers - replicatorblog
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/03/luxion-keyshot/

======
jstanley
This reads a lot like a marketing page for KeyShot.

~~~
hexagonc
Especially since it doesn't provide any actual stats or data or back up the
claim that photographers are being put out of work. There are no testimonials
from either those who would hire photographers nor photographers themselves
that this is happening.

